# need help to use the adjustment brush to burn, it isnt working



## bjc (Aug 15, 2012)

i cant seem to get the adjustment brush to work...wanted to burn a little on the cheek of my grandson and when i use the brush it is all pink...i have tried everything but i dont get it... i have used the adjustment brush before but not in awhile but i think i know basically what to do...but never recall seeing this pink... it doenst seem to affect the area...it is just pink...if i use the sliders nothing happens and when i hit enter the pink turned black...ugh...any help much appreciated 

i am sure it is something dumb i am doing 

i have attached the screen shot


----------



## Paul Treacher (Aug 15, 2012)

This pink is the Mask Overlay - you have "Show Selected Mask Overlay" selected, toward bottom left pres "O" to toggle this on and off or Shift+O to change its colour.


----------



## bjc (Aug 15, 2012)

i dont think that is the problem ....i now did a green mask... but then you will see if i hit enter and have the exposure way to the right that i still get this black/brownish circle when i have painted with the mask brush...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 15, 2012)

In the second screenshot, the edit pin is not selected. Can you click on it so that it IS selected (black dot appears in the centre of the pin), then turn off the mask overlay (press O), then take the screenshot again.


----------



## bjc (Aug 15, 2012)

here is the screen shot...and i guess what is happening is that i really cant use the exp to dodge burn a little more on that cheek it is either becomes white..which i showed with an extreme amt of +exposure or it gets brown/black with a little - exposure ...so i guess LR is not the way to do this?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 15, 2012)

I find that burning faces with more reasonable exposure settings (say, 1/3 stop) works well enough for me. How did it look without the mask overlay at about 1/2 stop, as in your initial screen shot?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 16, 2012)

You might also find that brightness works a little better than exposure for this kind of situation, as it tries to avoid blowing the highlights.


----------



## Resoman (Aug 30, 2012)

"You might also find that brightness works a little better than exposure for this kind of situation,"
Where is "brightness"? I don't see it as an option for the Adjustment Brush, or in the Basic panel.
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 30, 2012)

Gary, bjc is using Lr 3.3 which is limited to PV 2010 or prior. Brightness is an image adjustment available in that PV.

According to your profile, you're using Lr 4.1 which defaults to PV2012, which has a different layout and suite of adjustments and does not include Brightness.
You can play with the older version, by selecting an image and choosing an older PV (process version) under the Camera Calibration tab in Develop right hand panel, near the bottom.


----------



## Resoman (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, Brad!


----------

